# LaCie Harddrive not Detected



## Mark I (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a LaCie USB Porsche external hard drive that is suddenly not being detected by my computer (after 2 months of sluggish but satisfactory operation.)  It was always slow to show up on the desktop at startup, but now nothing.  I've tried several different USB ports and whichever one it's in shows up as empty on my computer.  It's getting power because the light is on, but I tried to access it by plugging it into an old iMac I have (which has the earliest MacOSX installed) and nothing there either.  My current OS is 10.4.8.  

I have a lot of stuff on there and am wondering if there is any hope of retrieving it, even if the drive won't work anymore, though I'm hoping this last isn't the case.  I'm not all that computer literate, but I have gone to the system profiler and the drive isn't showing up anywhere there, either.  I've reconnected it in exactly the systematic way the manual says to.

Hope someone can help!!!
Mark Insko


----------



## whiterabbbit (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a similar problem and my powerbook suddenly does not recognize my external fire wire drive. I also does not even show up in the profiler. Where should I go from here.
Bob M


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you have a USB 2.0 card installed?


----------



## Gambuchi (Feb 28, 2007)

Is it only on _your_ computer that it doesn't work correctly, have you tried it on others by chance??


----------

